

BigDog: The Most Advanced Quadruped Robot on Earth - jmatt
http://www.bostondynamics.com/content/sec.php?section=BigDog

======
brk
That video has been around for a while and is actually very out of date. Here
is a more humanized version of it now:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXJZVZFRFJc>

~~~
Protophore
Wow, that's amazing. It looks so life-like! Those engineers got it right on
this one like they made it out of some spare human parts.

------
michaelneale
Its impressive, but what I find depressing is that for it to be portable they
have to use internal combustion engines (that have the side effect of making
it look sound like a mosquito).

Its sad because I guess that makes fossil fuels still the most energy dense
and practical portable form of energy.

Its am amazing achievement on the robotics side though.

------
joshu
Some more footage: <http://www.youtube.com/v/VXJZVZFRFJc>

------
DabAsteroid
[http://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Anews.ycombinator.com+b...](http://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Anews.ycombinator.com+bigdog)

[http://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Anews.ycombinator.com+%...](http://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Anews.ycombinator.com+%22big+dog%22+video)

~~~
jmatt
Yeah I did a search but failed to find it. The advice is - in that case - to
just post it.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=276660>

